# Sugar/Honey In Liquid Shampoo



## EricaL (Jan 8, 2016)

Query....
Has anyone attempted sugar/honey in a liquid shampoo. Adding to the paste mixture or at dilution?


----------



## rainycityjen (Jan 8, 2016)

There was a great "Lather Lovers" swap on the forum The Dish where they visually documented the lather from soaps with lots of different additives. You can check it out on Flickr here (images may load slowly on slower connections):

https://www.flickr.com/photos/amathiasoapworks/sets/72157629324839760/


----------



## ngian (Jan 8, 2016)

Add it to the creation of paste, because at the dilution you will add food for microbial growth.


----------



## lsg (Jan 8, 2016)

I think that I would rather add the sugar/honey to the water before adding lye and then add that mixture to my oils and HP.


----------

